# Dion (The huge white boxer dog)



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

My uncle decided enough was enough yesterday and decided to put Dion to sleep as his back end was completly shot to bits, because extra bone was growing around the bottom of his spine, which made him lose feeling in his back end. And because of his age (9 years old nearly 10) the vet didn't want to give him an op because of the stress!!!! He couldn't walk properly, he kept fallen over. It was a shame because he was still completly with it!!!
He will be sadly missed!!!
R.I.P Dion 
x-x-x-x


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

r.i.p dion


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

R.I.P Dion - hope doggy heaven rocks for you: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh no, i bet your uncle is gutted. RIP woofer.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

R.I.P. Dion 

I have a white boxer and can't imagine how your uncle is feeling:blush:

Piglet79


----------

